# Coat Length of Puppy



## Nabeel Chauhdry (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi , my gsd pup Rocky has just turned 2 months . Hes smart , beautiful and active. But i am confused how will be his coat length. can u please tell me how will be his coat when he will be grown up boy. Previously he happeared to have long hair but now it seems that its reducing. I am posting current pic of 2 months old and last pics when hes 7 wks old. His father and mother has thick coat.Thnx for ur expertise friends :smile2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I can't say about his coat. I would guess stock coat. But he's a good looking dog regardless.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like a stock coat. My LC has noticeable fluff behind his ears. What did his breeder tell you? Mine knew my pup was a coatie at 3 weeks.

Here is a pic from when I brought him home. Much thicker coat, and you can just see some of the softer fur behind his one ear.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

We're all of these pics taken of your pup while in your possession? Photos 1 and 4 do not look like the same puppy. But I am voting stock coat...


----------



## Nabeel Chauhdry (Nov 19, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> I can't say about his coat. I would guess stock coat. But he's a good looking dog regardless.


Thnx for the valuable guidance

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nabeel Chauhdry (Nov 19, 2016)

Bramble said:


> Looks like a stock coat. My LC has noticeable fluff behind his ears. What did his breeder tell you? Mine knew my pup was a coatie at 3 weeks.
> 
> Here is a pic from when I brought him home. Much thicker coat, and you can just see some of the softer fur behind his one ear.


Ur boy is so adorable and beautiful. My boy seem like him few weeks back and had hair behind ears which i cant see now. U can see in 1st pic. Am thankful for ur detailed reply and guidance

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nabeel Chauhdry (Nov 19, 2016)

Fodder said:


> We're all of these pics taken of your pup while in your possession? Photos 1 and 4 do not look like the same puppy. But I am voting stock coat...


Thnx for the guidance. And yes all pocs taken by myself. Initially i could see some hair behind ears as in 1st pic but now they are not here. May be hes changing coat. By stock coat we mean medium hair like his father in pic below or towards lesser hair. 















Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nabeel Chauhdry (Nov 19, 2016)

Will he have coat like his father or lesser








Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nabeel Chauhdry (Nov 19, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> I can't say about his coat. I would guess stock coat. But he's a good looking dog regardless.


Thnx

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

